# Amitriptilyne!!



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Been on two 25 mg tabs of amitriptilyne before bed. It works great the next morning and most of the day, but sometimes the effects wear-off by evening, when I need it most. Can I take 1 at bed and 1 in the morning? anyone take it in the morning? anyone?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

what effects wear off? are you taking it for sleep, pain, diarrhea?tom


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I take it for IBS D and gas ( it pretty much eliminated the gas completely - I love it!). But I feel as if the effects of the drug for my frequency or need to #### evrytime I leave the house, wears off by evening time. So, I was wondering if I took one tablet when I woke, it would fight my symptoms all day/evening long. My doc. said he feels the fatigue would be too much for me if I took in the morning, but I think fatigue is a small price to pay. Any advice?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I never heard of it doing anything for gas!tom


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, and I'm sure your an authority on the subject. Both my physician and mt GI prescribe it for that...but they must be wrong.


----------



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Driz...I've been on Elavil (Amitriptyline) for about six years now. It's worked pretty well for me. But to give some guidance to your question. My doc once told me that if i was feeling especially horrid, or if my stomach was acting up, to go ahead and take an extra pill. Now granted I'm only on 10mg, but we're on relatively low doses of the drug as it is used for IBS. For it's actual anti-depresent use it's something crazy like 200mg. So I don't think it would hurt you to take an extra one. Definetely might suck the energy right out of you though. Of course, I'm not a doctor, so this is just a suggestion, you might want to check with your doc first as everyone's situation is different. Goodluck!


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Having been on very high doses of this stuff for depression at one time, I can tell you that you get used to the drug, and you're no longer as fatigued. I would try it for a little while to see if you can tolerate it.Steven


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, I am on 25mg's for migranes and it hasn't helped my IBS at all! I feel jipped!







Be careful with this drug however because it does have side effects if you miss doses. Nausea is the main one I have had which I have enough with IBS! Before you take any more in the AM, I would just check with your DR. A quick phone call to the nurse should suffice!


----------



## english_macca (Jul 8, 2003)

Same here Maloo, i'm on it for tensions headaches and it doesn't seem to have done anything for my IBS but it's done wonders for my personality as i'm chilled out now


----------

